# Best plow setup for Mule 610?



## Wantonsoup (Sep 6, 2013)

Just bought a Mule 610 4x4 XC, already has a covered cab and heater and need to add a plow for the winter months. This is for residential use - I've got a large swath of concrete that needs to be cleared.

I'm looking online and it looks like I can get the Cycle Country setup for about $720 or the Warn for about $850. I'm including a 60" blade and 2500# winch in those prices.

Should I get the Warn for the better winch brand? We're not talking about a huge difference in price here. I'm totally new to this so any advice would be appreciated. I just want to get it ordered and installed before the need arises of course.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

if you can afford it, take a look at the Boss plow, sure its more expensive, but it is a REAL plow, no winches, all hydraulic set up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147489


----------



## Wantonsoup (Sep 6, 2013)

The Boss is too heavy for the 610 so they don't offer it. I'm hoping to get insight betweem the CC and Warn setups if anyone is familiar?


----------



## Wantonsoup (Sep 6, 2013)

After doing some math and calculations looks like when you take out the winch both the Eagle and the Warn are basically the exact same price so price isn't going to be a consideration with this decision.

Warn talks up the fact that you can so easily remove the blade and push tube and drive away. The Eagle has two pins you remove but it doesn't look like the blade and tube will sit on the ground as nicely and make it a little harder to do that? 

Oy. I have no idea which to buy. Both look like excellent choices.

My driveway is about 120' long x 46 feet. I can't decide between 60" Country blade and 72" straight blade.


----------

